# T3 Junior Quartz Clock for Sale



## BlueBilly (Aug 3, 2004)

Just wanted to let you know that I have listed a T3 Junior Quartz Clock/Timer for sale on eBay. Just go to eBay.com and search: T3 Junior Clock

BlueBillyundefined


----------

